
Milestones that will mark the true arrival of the cryptoeconomy - replicatorblog
https://venturebeat.com/2018/01/27/when-should-you-start-taking-the-crypto-economy-seriously-3-milestones-to-watch-for/
======
wernsey
I'll concede that _if_ any of these happen, then I might just turn into a
believer, but I think it very unlikely.

On 1. I have yet to see an example of where decentralization through block-
chain solves a problem more efficiently than an existing centralized service.
Also, a lot of projects seem to be issuing tokens where they really aren't
necessary, or are solutions in search of problems.

2\. Can't see that happening either. There is a reason for central banking's
existence and crypto currencies are just reinventing them (I'm saying that in
the end crypto currencies are just going to become centralized and regulated).

3\. I'm not familiar with how things are done in the valley, but this seems
like a terrible gamble from the employee's perspective.

It seems like a lot of crypto enthusiasts like crypto because the nerds like
crypto and the nerds would be smart with their financial planning, wouldn't
they? Yet reading comments on HN suggests that crypto doesn't universally
appeal to nerds.

(to clarify, I'm a nerd for who crypto doesn't hold appeal)

~~~
sharemywin
1\. except the web, the internet, domain names, email, tor onion, generally
any communication protocol etc.

Also, any company that scales needs multiple databases in multiple data-
centers. They cache content all over the world. backup and recovery is usually
done in different geo regions.

in fact generally you need some kind of redundancy to manage single point of
failure problems.

would you use the internet if it was managed by one company?

Blockchain has a single purpose a way to bootstrap a distributed
platform/protocol.

